# Lockwood fires another shot at yakkers



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

He's at it again. A rehash of his previous SMH article scaremongering over the danger of sharks and yaks.
http://www.afloat.com.au/afloat-magazine/2009/december-2009/Fishing
Actually I'm more worried about being run down by a 45ft Riviera.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "&#8230; But the fact is that some 'yak fishers are pushing the boundaries of sensibility. Fuelled by a desire to fish wider, deeper and, increasingly, in the domain of big fish and sharks, paddlers in low-slung craft are potentially easy pickings for sharks.
> Kayak fishers off Long Reef, the NSW South Coast and, more recently, Portland in south-west Victoria have been lucky to escape with a nudge or bite of their craft, shot nerves, and a video or photo that has thrust them to fleeting fame on YouTube.
> Now seasoned anglers and expert game fishers reckon it's only a matter of time before foolhardy kayakers become the bait. And being so low to the water, within the confines of kayak, with just a thin veneer between you and gnashing jaws, means there's no escape.
> Have you ever encountered a great white? Let me tell you, it's like nothing you have ever seen before. Only those who have been there will understand. You really don't want to put yourself in front of one in a kayak.
> ...


Brilliant stuff! David makes us out to be dead-set daredevils - risking life and limb for the thrill of fishing off our yaks. He makes the idea of paying a guide to take you out fly-fishing for tailor on a tinny sound pedestrian.

We must have massive kahoonas to fish from the confines of our low slung craft, with just a thin veneer between us and those gnashing jaws, with no means of escape. &#8230;. Yee - har!

Garry, next time your mates tell you "fishing is boring", tell them to search David Lockwood on the net.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken , hes so vocal about it , and definately seems to have a bee in his bonnet about us , perhaps we should invite him on here to discuss his views with us , i would enjoy that


----------



## Ifishtwo (Nov 6, 2008)

Scaremongering or just someone making yakkers aware of the risk involved?
He does seem to be pushing the point a little hard.
Is there an agenda here?
As with any sport, there are always risks involved. It is all about reducing these risks by being prepared physically and mentally and carrying the correct safety gear. 
If a shark is going to get you, it will. It would be a bugger of a way to go,(me kicking and screaming like a girl.)  
All of us who venture out on the water know or should know the risks involved. 
Some of us have had close calls, whether it be a shark or boat, a friendly reminder can be a good thing.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

does he attack/slur surf board riders in the same manner ? :shock:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> perhaps we should invite him on here to discuss his views with us


Yawn....I'd rather keep chatting about yak fishing......and I can handle being considered an elite and extreme sportsman!

He's probably checked out our reaction to his views anyway.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Ifishtwo said:


> Is there an agenda here?


I think so. At Long Reef yaks have been outnumbering boats. For every guy in a yak that's a potential boat sale.
David is big time into promoting the boating industry siting how many bucks it puts into the econony. I've read examples of how the Pt Stephens tournament fishers spend over 1 million bucks in fuel. I know our partners think we spend heaps on fishing but it's really nothing compared to boat fishing. At least that's what I tell my wife.
Sure there are real risks but I think the industry feels threatened and are trying to scare people off.

If David has seven yaks has anyone seen him on the water? I've got eight guitars and can't even play stairway to heaven. Just because I own guitars doesn't make me Stevie Ray Vaughn.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Garry,
Do you think articles like his scare people off? Looks more like a red flag to me. Over-hyping the dangers of a (relatively) low-risk adventure sport, feeding the publicity, and keeping the story of the unusual event at Longy last Xmas in the public arena? Trying to attract some notoriety, while sucking up to the boaties?



> "Kayak fishers off Long Reef, the NSW South Coast and, more recently, Portland in south-west Victoria have been lucky to escape with a nudge or bite of their craft, &#8230; Search on YouTube and you'll find numerous shark encounters in kayaks"


I guess YouTube is a reputable source for David's concerns about us? There are some cool stinkboat clips on the Tube as well. Not many juicy clips from our death-defying rock-fishing cousins. My favourite "high risk activity" on funny home videos involve push bikes and trampolines.

Here are some boring stats about sharks from the scientists:

http://sharkattackfile.info/shark-attack-search-simple-1/shark-attack-file-activity-search.asp

If you type "kayak" into the search engine, 20 of the 4,000 plus shark attack records worldwide come up.

All three yak incidents recorded in Australia since 2002 are listed:
30/10/09 Rhys Gadsden, knocked out of a sea kayak at Portland (not fishing or flapping);
27/12/08 Karnage, thrown into the sea while fishing at Longreef with those flippers flapping;
15/10/07 Linda Whitehurst, Byron Bay (not fishing or flapping).

When one of us yak fishers does actually get eaten by a shark (as David predicts), at least it will be a world first, it will create another global media circus, and the fame won't be fleeting (unlike our poor rock fishing cousins, who only get footnotes when they die doing what they enjoy).

Despite David's concerns, sill think pedalling my yak off Longy with the sharks is safer than pedalling my pushbike up Pittwater Road. But I am happy for him to pump up the public perception of danger.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

David Lockwood is a prize plonker. His "fishing" articles are a pathetic rehash of old news & vested interests, his boating articles the last desperate voice of the fuel swilling past & his opinions tedious & nugatory.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Nugatory? Someone once told me I had nugatory fishing skills. I was flattered.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

The Plonker said:


> Evidently, pedal-powered kayaks seem to be more attractive to sharks.


Evidently DL thinks he can afford better lawyers than Hobie. I doubt it myself.



The Plonker said:


> And those Shark Shield sonic deterrents selling like hot cakes are no guarantee.


Should Hobie not step up to the plate there's no guarantee that Sharkshield won't (when they stop laughing).



MrX said:


> Nugatory? Someone once told me I had nugatory fishing skills. I was flattered.


No Tom, your skills are execrable  .


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

DougOut said:


> does he attack/slur surf board riders in the same manner ? :shock:


I agree, a swimmer, a surfer, a Kayaker.....
Who is more at risk of shark attack??

At the end of the day it doesnt matter, I fear SWMBO more than any shark...... ;-)


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Well he's got you lot going again!
Come in Spinner!(Or should that be yaker!) :lol:

Sensationalist author writes sensationalist story, resulting in usual reaction, lots of discussion about his article, lots of claim and counter claim, sensationalist author makes bonus for the month.


----------



## Blackduck (Oct 20, 2008)

David Lockwood kayakDavid Lockwood kayak
David Lockwood kayak
David Lockwood kayak
David Lockwood kayak David Lockwood kayak David Lockwood kayak David Lockwood kayak David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood

David Lockwood kayakDavid Lockwood kayak
David Lockwood kayak
David Lockwood kayak
David Lockwood kayak David Lockwood kayak David Lockwood kayak David Lockwood kayak David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

occy said:


> Chicks dig guys that do extreme sports in yellow kayaks.


Now Occy you should know better this is a very serious subject this alarmist opps sorry man of the world has brought up and Im so glad because now after reading his crap opps sorry his dire warning on fishing from yaks if I dont go out tomorrow offshore or ever again Im not going to get eaten by a great white [poor bastard would die of alcohol poisening any way]so there you go Ive given up yaking and now I will become a lounge lizzard and tommorrow walk across the road and get hit by a bus but at least they can say he wasnt taken by a great white

cheers cruiser


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nah Occulator , the new deal is Chicks Dig guys with their arse in fast glass , i cant take BLOO out without being molested and at my age that could be fatal , the poor young thing might die on me :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

putting crap on our sport doesnt make it any less fun.

i think I'll keep doing it no matter what he says. and that's all that matters to me. 8)


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I tried googling "david lockwood kayak" - but its not working yet. All I got was more scare articles http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/nationa ... -i2t4.html with similar cliches about veneers of plastic.

So another contribution

David Lockwood kayakDavid Lockwood kayak
David Lockwood kayak
David Lockwood kayak
David Lockwood kayak David Lockwood kayak David Lockwood kayak David Lockwood kayak David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood

David Lockwood kayakDavid Lockwood kayak
David Lockwood kayak
David Lockwood kayak
David Lockwood kayak David Lockwood kayak David Lockwood kayak David Lockwood kayak David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood David Lockwood


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

solatree said:


> I tried googling "david lockwood kayak" - but its not working yet. All I got was more scare articles http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/nationa ... -i2t4.html with similar cliches about veneers of plastic.


Love the Google ad under the title. "Go sea kayaking in Sydney"


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

hmmm if this guy writes for the papers its no wonder hes scair mongering and trying to sesationalise . ITS WHAT THEY DO TO SELL PAPERS

This is why i choose NOT to buy or read newspapers or watch the news . just sounds like another dead stick trying to justfy his job in the media .

craig


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

this thread i think originated in the beef of some charter boat owner on fishraider opining against kayakers..less than pleasant..this upset some kayakers-who are highly experienced in using purpose built sea going craft....... natives having been doing so for millennia.. ..true risks exist.....and shark shields are not sonic deterrents.......lockwood is rehashing his old under researched herald story..


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I did a search for "david lockwood kayak"










Try it for yourself, but be aware that Google results are influenced by your web surfing patterns. Ask a non akff person to try the link and see what they get :twisted:

http://www.google.com.au/search?q=david+lockwood+kayak


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

What a twit!!!
I've had a report of a stink boater in the clyde having his catch bag eaten off the back off his boat by a toothy. Luckily he got the knife to the draw string as the back corner was getting close to letting water in over the sides!!!!!!!

Nick.


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

nicktoozoff said:


> What a twit!!!
> I've had a report of a stink boater in the clyde having his catch bag eaten off the back off his boat by a toothy. Luckily he got the knife to the draw string as the back corner was getting close to letting water in over the sides!!!!!!!
> 
> Nick.


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Duane said:


> I did a search for "david lockwood kayak"


Its working now !! I got it too.


----------

